#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Samutprakan Crocodile Farm

## hillbilly

Here is sum shots of one of Thailand's biggest crocodile farm. However, be aware falangs will pay B200 and locals will pay B30. ive been to dis place about 10 times with friends and family. Once would have been enouf...


The show begins...  :Lol:

----------


## hillbilly

What do de guys make a day? Not enough...

----------


## hillbilly

Anyone want to change da bedpan?
 :Lol:

----------


## dirtydog

Every year during rainy season some croc place gets flooded and loads of them escape, last year it happened in Pattaya and somewhere else. Horrible animals....

----------


## hillbilly

Trunk vs. trunk. Guess who lost? Dat is me laying down, the grand finale of da show. Do NOT be the only falang at this show...  :Lol:

----------


## Captain Sensible

Have you ever eaten Croc? I ate croc steak in Papue New Guinea years ago. Tasty as fok actually. Sorta like a mix of chicken and beef. There is a restaurant here in Brisbane that specialize in croc. I aint been yet but I oughta go.

----------

